# DBSTalk chat room mobile access



## Chris Blount

Thanks to a little bit of coding trickery, the DBSTalk chat room can now be accessed on your mobile phone. If you would like to try it out, visit our chat room at http://chat.dbstalk.com. There is also a link to the chat room in the Quick Links drop down menu at the top of the forum. You must be a member of the forum to access the chat room.

Early testing reports have shown that the chat room works on the iPhone, iPad and Droid. Other phones are supported although we haven't had verification if they work. Please be aware that some models may not work.

Thanks.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Chris great job way cool


----------



## dpeters11

No go on Curve 2.


----------



## tfederov

Honey, we're at dinner. What are you doing?

I'm not chatting with my friends at the mothership!!


----------



## jford951

Thats great to see. Works on my Iphone 3gs


----------



## upgrade lately?

Working from a Droid!


----------



## dettxw

I'll try it on my Sprint HTC Touch Pro (clunky Windows Mobile phone).


----------



## idigg

Works well on my freshly jailbroken iPhone 4


----------



## Chaos

MyTouch 3G Slide. Works great. Awesome job guys!


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I do know that it's not expected to work on Blackberry. But since that's not my platform of choice, well done Chris and David!!


----------



## naijai

Doesn't work on my TMO Touch Pro 2 WM6.5 Tells me to install Java


----------



## David Bott

"well done Chris and David!!"

I had nothing to do with it. All thanks goes to Chris.


----------



## Draconis

Works great on my iPhone 3GS, great job guys.


----------



## dennisj00

Looks good on the iPad and iPhone4!

Would it be possible to change the color of the pre-login text? Sometimes it's nice to read it just to catch up on the conversations. It's almost impossible on either and also the laptop.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

The white text is the same as on the regular chatroom. I don't know if there's much we can do about it. I know in the regular chat you can highlight the text to read it... I don't know if that trick works on mobile devices.


----------



## dennisj00

It sorta works. . . not nearly as well as on the PC.

On the iPad, the chat background is divided into 4 'quadrants- 2x2' and as the text approaches a quadrant change the text fades further - so even highlighted by dragging the copy tabs, it's hard to read at two places.

The screen size on the iPhone isn't affected by this.


----------



## BAHitman

*Thank you*

It's a very nice piece of work! Luv it!


----------



## j2fast

I just tried a couple of times on my Android based phone, twice I lost connection to the server and once the browser crashed.

I'm connected to the net via WiFi right now on my Samsung Captivate (Galaxy S).


----------



## bjflynn04

Thats great can't wait to try it out on my New Droid X


----------



## Game Fan

Works like a charm on my iPhone 4. Nice addition, Chris. Way to keep us on the Cutting Edge.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

dpeters11 said:


> No go on Curve 2.


Nope...the folks with Blackberries cannot use this feature.


----------



## Chris Blount

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Nope...the folks with Blackberries cannot use this feature.


Not yet.


----------



## cheesedjdj

nice this works well so far!


----------



## HDinVT

Thanks Chris. Works on Droid-X with default browser, and Dolphin HD, but Opera would only go as far as Connecting.....


----------



## Groundhog45

Tried it with the Droid. Works good. Thanks,Chris.


----------



## rccoleman

Doesn't work so well with the iPhone theme, which is kinda ironic . I have to switch back to the normal/non-iPhone theme to see chat, and then back to the iPhone theme to (comfortably) read the rest of the board.

If I leave the iPhone theme active, it tells me that I need to install Java.


----------



## pdawg17

Oh great...you guys already type/spell poorly enough as it is and now with mobile access and our tiny keyboards ther wil b evn mre speling mistaks...


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Chris Blount said:


> Not yet.


Not to worry...we few million users have patience.


----------



## BubblePuppy

Works fine on my Nexus1 running a Cyanogen custom rom (nightly build).
I don't like that washed out to white of the "preceding" chat, but other than that...great job.


----------



## Thaedron

Awesome! I'll try it out tonight.


----------



## Thaedron

BubblePuppy said:


> Works fine on my Nexus1 running a Cyanogen custom rom (nightly build).
> I don't like that washed out to white of the "preceding" chat, but other than that...great job.


That's a "feature" of the chatroom when I visit from IE on the PC at home too. (which I also don't like)


----------



## spartanstew

Tried tonight from my Droid Incredible. Connected fine and I could see everyone's comments, but I tried twice to enter text and after hitting submit, my text disappeared, but it didn't show up in the chat either time. So, I was just an observer. Also, couldn't see how to scroll up and I could only see about 12 lines of chat at a time


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Despite missing the most important :lol: and largest user base of Blackberry folks...  ... I think its commendable that the attempt to further expand this capability was made.

Like anything else..they'll need to be tweaks and adding BB to make it a complete offering, but KUDOS to DBSTalk for this new service innovation.


----------



## whieb

awesome! works great on droid x, but cant read any comments due to the white text on white backround issue, hope there will be a fix soon


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Regarding Blackberry access, as I've said it's a known issue and I'd suggest commenting to the people at addonchat.com who make the software.


----------



## ndole

Can't wait to see it on my BB! Very cool idea though.


----------

